# Drive Enough on Weekends to pay car note?



## Carylbobble (Feb 22, 2017)

Can you drive enough on weekends to pay a car note???


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

How much is the rate per mile and per minute in the market you hope to drive in?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

And what's the car payment?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Carylbobble said:


> Can you drive enough on weekends to pay a car note???


I could pay a lease on a new Maserati driving on weekends

...not that I'd want to. I'm not THAT ghetto & desperately jealous.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

Your question is like "How many animals fit in a room?" Depends on the room and the animals and how friendly they are...

If you specify where you are, how much your car note is, and what exactly you mean by weekends (for example, are you willing to drive after closing time and risk pukers?), you'll get a better answer.

For what it's worth, I make my nut the first weekend of each month, driving 10-15 hours a week. Second weekend I set aside for taxes. The rest of the month is gravy. YMMV.
----
ETA:
Oh, the OP is in Baton Rouge.

Chère, you'll get 1.25 base plus 90¢ a mile plus 15¢ a minute. Take Uber's cut (25-30%) off that, and you're looking at pretty low rates...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Adieu said:


> I could pay a lease on a new Maserati driving on weekends
> 
> ...not that I'd want to. I'm not THAT ghetto & desperately jealous.


Haha, I agree in a sense with this sentiment.

I only drive Fri and Sat nights. If I had the credit to lease a Maserati, which I don't, I could afford to pay the note on it with my Ubering.

Is it worth doing? Hell no! But there are some people in Atlanta Ubering in 110k Tesla's so it is possible. Won't leave much for anything else, but if you have a full time job that pays all your bills and you just want to Uber on the weekends to make a car note on a better car, it certainly possible.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/forums/BatonRouge/ <-- lots of info on Ubering in B.R.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

The problem is, Uber can suddenly cut rates in your area and there goes your car note. Don't take out any loans if you're depending on Uber to pay for them.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I wouldn't do that unless one weekend reliably paid for the car's monthly note - reason being if things change and suddenly you were making 50% of what you were intitially, you still have 3 weekends to make that up.

As it stands for me, I can make $250-300 pretty reliably on weekends, and if I were to buy a new vehicle I'd try hard to keep my payment as close to $200 and pay it down as quickly as human possibly.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

The short answer is yes, you can profit more than $500 per month doing uber only on weekends.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Depends on the market, the hours you work. When I first started doing Uber/Lyft, I worked every available hour that I wasn't at my real job, over the course of a year I became burned out. Last 6 mos. of 2016 I really cut my hours. In 2017, I've only been working Sat. and Sun. mornings, 3:30 am to 10 am and the occasional weekday morning. My real job start times vary from day to day, and the wife and I get up at 3 am anyhow. On the days when I don't start until 6 am, I'll drive for 2 hours in the morning. I'm averaging $220 to $350 combined per week (with a couple of $400 weekends thrown in), and I'm really not trying all that hard. Example, last week, I did $345.00 combined for 15 combined hours. But, most Sat. mornings, I usually stop for breakfast at some point, some time after 8 am I go and get my vehicle washed. Truthfully, starting next week, I plan to work until I hit $250 combined, once I hit that, I'll sign off.


----------



## joewatt (Jun 10, 2016)

What do you mean when you say, "combined?"


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

joewatt said:


> What do you mean when you say, "combined?"


Uber/Lyft hours and earnings


----------



## joewatt (Jun 10, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Uber/Lyft hours and earnings


Thanks for responding so quickly. Your information is helpful to me because it helps me believe I might be able to make a little money. I'm awaiting my approval to drive - I've learned in this list not to hold my breath for that. Your information is helpful also because you don't appear to be a flame thrower, like many (including a few "Well-Known Members") appear to be.

I live in Columbia, SC, a spot that barely makes the radar on Uber's web site, despite the facts that we have a fairly large university (33,000 +/-) and state government here. When I check the user app I see maybe 20 cars on a Friday night, clustered around the area the students go drink. Right now (11:25 AM) I see eight cars mostly around downtown. Small market.

I don't want to drive anything like full-time - I have another gig for two days a week and a new grandson at home - but I'm willing to put in some hours, including evening which is probably where the money is. My son said he made $300+ per week when the students are in town and barely scraping by otherwise. Naturally, I'm getting started right before the students leave ...


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

yes you can pay the car and save some money if you want
I work like 20h/week and do 300$ gros so almost a car payment on the weekend 
but again if you discount gas, maintenance and depreciation will be less money left, but that needs to be paid anyways if the car is only for personal use


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Carylbobble said:


> Can you drive enough on weekends to pay a car note???


You can, because there are 4 weekends a month and one payment a month but why pay for a car while ruining it with extra miles, gas and maintenance expense?



Jagent said:


> The problem is, Uber can suddenly cut rates in your area and there goes your car note. Don't take out any loans if you're depending on Uber to pay for them.


Exactly and you can get fired from Uber for low ratings that may be beyond your control, or get moving violations that fire you too.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Actually the best thing is not to have any debt on the car itself, that will give you peace of mind if you stops working with uber for any reason 

regards


----------

